# Color Preferences



## ServiceDogs (Apr 2, 2013)

Just wondering how many of us have color preferences for our golden retrievers. If you had to pick a favorite what would it be? Personally I love them all, but I am definitely a sucker for a deep red/gold coloration.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I love the deep red golden look. This is Buddy.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Red/gold. I like the darker goldens.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think the red-golds are the loveliest when you see them outside in the sun. 

I can't say I've ever gone to a breeder and not looked for the darkest puppy. It's not how I end up making the decisions, but it's there in my brain when I look at them.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

The red gold really is a beautiful color. I used to think when I looked at Zeke in the sunlight I could make a fortune if I figured out how to bottle that color and sell it for hair color. His coat lightened with age. Here he is at about 6 or so.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Definitely redder the better!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I prefer the Reds, the darker the better.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I love the blondes or light golds. That's what I wanted in a puppy, but God had other plans. I have a medium gold Golden. My next puppy will be a light gold for sure!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, I love all dogs, and especially all goldens. But if I had to choose a favorite, I'd say light golds. Not cream or white, but a light shade of true gold that shines in the sun. Although I do think the draker red shades are very pretty, too.


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

I love the reddish look, but we ended up with Chloe the Blonde, so now I guess my favorite are the light ones!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I have had three golden boys, the first two were medium to dark goldens, Toby was light golden. 
I loved all my boys, but I am partial to the light goldens.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I like all colors. However my first golden was blonde, and Wyatt is light gold and sparkles in the sunlight. So I evidently prefer the lighter shades. Plus the lighter color blends in with my home décor


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Tucker was a medium gold leaning towards the red. I just loved how his hair lit up like strands of gold in the sun. I also love the pronounced sugar face as they grow older with the medium/darker colors.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

I like the lighter goldens! I would like an English Cream one day, but they are hard to come by.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Megora said:


> I think the red-golds are the loveliest when you see them outside in the sun.
> 
> I can't say I've ever gone to a breeder and not looked for the darkest puppy. It's not how I end up making the decisions, but it's there in my brain when I look at them.


I love the darker red/gold too. Charlie was the darkest in his litter & our first choice.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I've had three red goldens and two lighter goldens. I love red goldens and I love lighter goldens and I love everything in between!  I'm not being politically correct, but color just doesn't matter anymore to me. It's all about the personality for me!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

My boy is quite light but is getting darker with age, my rainbow girl was quite red, beautiful in the sun. Not caring too much what the next one is, I'll take anything, but leaning on the lighter side....I don't want to be comparing a new babe to my perfect heart dog!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

I love the light golden color, both my Shelby and Paxton were light, hoping our new addition will be light also.


----------



## kelsey2664 (Jun 4, 2013)

I think all of the colors are beautiful, so I don't really have any huge preferences. Before we got Oscar I don't think I've ever seen really dark/red goldens before. When we picked him out I just said I'd rather if he wasn't really light. I think the next golden we get we may look for a darker one


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've had three Goldens all being the lighter blond,,,,Murphy is the lightest. His mom was close to white. I had no idea what his color would be as I went for the clearances then saw the parents pictures. All Goldens are beautiful no matter what the color is!!!


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Our Samson is our first purebreed dog, and I love his dark colour. I always thought i preferred the super light golden. But i LOVE the dark red\golds now. When the sun hits the coat it looks amazing!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

When it comes to their colour, I am colour blind. I love them in all shades.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Belle was a red golden, Jeb and Trooper medium gold, Jack (border collie/GR) black, Rose is off-white. As far as color I tend to like the opposites - the very light and the red dark (which both do not make it in the standard conformation "magic book").


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Claudia M said:


> Belle was a red golden, Jeb and Trooper medium gold, Jack (border collie/GR) black, Rose is off-white. As far as color I tend to like the opposites - the very light and the red dark (which both do not make it in the standard conformation "magic book").


Magic book? Perhaps referring to the breed standard for a golden retriever?


----------

